# LOOK - Hooters Billboard



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Over the weekend. I was traveling North on I-29, low & behold I saw this billboard with a familiar face - and I don't mean hers. So I had to stop & take a picture.
I thought a certain Nebraska citizen might be interested. I just need his mailing address. 
Enjoy!
Fordcowboy


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahaha, very good. Yep a certain someone will love that!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*CJ called me up and told me to come to this thread...Suprise!!*



fordcowboy said:


> Over the weekend. I was traveling North on I-29, low & behold I saw this billboard with a familiar face - and I don't mean hers. So I had to stop & take a picture.
> I thought a certain Nebraska citizen might be interested. I just need his mailing address.
> Enjoy!
> Fordcowboy


fordcowboy,

THIS HOOTERS OMAHA, NEBRASKA SIGN IS AWESUM MAN!! :woohoo: Thanks fordcowboy for making this sign for me. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I love it!! 


CJ called me up and told me to log-on to HT and look for a thread named "Hooters Billboard". Yeah fordcowboy you knew I would find this thread with a name like that. RALMAO

That HOOTERS Hummer she is holding in her hand was made by Wes. HT is everywhere...everywhere...everywhere...:hat:

Holly smokes this 2010 year has been great so far & it has just started. I also got some MORE landscaping materials from T-jetjim in the mail Saturday but, just checked the mailbox tonight (Sunday) a little bit ago and WOW! Jim is lending me some different rock molds to help mix things up. Wait till I post up the BZ Racing sign he sent....today seems to be a sign day for me. 










I remember that trip very well. I will PM you my address right after finishing this post. This place is full of suprises & good friends. 

Will be able to use this sign on the far end of my track (we will call that Nebraska) before you end up in Las Vegas Nevada. lol

Bob...  signs, signs everywhere there's signs. Can't you read the signs  ...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

TOO FUNNY !!!!!!!! :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:lol: :lol: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

man thats soo funny! i totally forgot that i made that hummer .. sweet!! this chick is holding one of my customs!! yeaahahhh baby!! LOL!

like i said i lost so many pictures from my previous computer - it crashed big time and i didnt back it up but thank god there are some from here HT and photobucket.com

sighhhh

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That was good FCB!!! RM


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Too funny. That will look great on the layout!
Jim


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Where's the Hooters Hummer?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I wil try to get it in the mail this week. It is easy to do one.If you all want to know how i did it let me know lendell


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I like it!
Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Where's the Hooters Hummer?


There's a Hummer in that photo? Just thought it was a pic of a Hooters girl...

wait! Where did that guy come from... never noticed him before... LOL


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

What guy??


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hooters billboard has arrived...*

fordcowboy,

Thanks again man! The picture showed up in the mail a few days ago and I am going to mount it ( put picture up mounted on a billboard holder thingy ) soon.

Will post pics up when it is finished beeing mounted...

Bob...I love it...zilla


----------

